# where do i put power steering fluid?



## nikonuser757 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a 95 Nissan Altima, and I cant find where to check or put power steering fluid in..can someone please help..?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

on the passenger side of the engine bay between the strut tower and the headlight. there should be a black reservoir there with about a 2.5 in cap on it.


----------

